# No one seems to care about my irregular periods



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I wasnt sure where to post but feeling really anxious and need some help as all health professionals seem not to be interested and bored with me!  
As you can see from my signature I have been TTC for 6 years and always had irregular periods.  I have been diagnosed with endo but no one can give me a straight answer on PCOS. 
One of my main concerns is my spotting and I had this looked at a few times regarding cervix erosion.  They think this is causing it and I had this treated last week at the doctors with silver nitrate.  I also had this treated 5 years ago at colposcopy clinic. I normally spot a week before my period starts.  On all 4 previous IVF cycles I have had spotting before test date so have known it was unsuccessful even with progesterone.  

My GP asked me to make a period and spotting diary in December 17, I had started tracking the days etc roughly before that and wanted peoples opinions and view if this is normal as no doctor seems interested.  

  Below is the dates from the past year. 
Jan spotting light on day 33 but no full bleed

Feb - bleed day 45

March IVF (down reg drugs)

April IVF (down reg drugs)

May IVF period 13 days after egg collection (no transfer)

June 44 days

July no period

Aug - Full bleed on day 31

September – spotting on day 21 of cycle light lasting 2 days.  Full bleed day 40.  

October- spotting on day 21 and day 22 light.  Full bleed on day 39. 

November – Started spotting on day 26 of cycle – went from very light spotting to heavier brown discharge for 3 days.  Spotting again on day 34 of cycle very light progressing to heavier towards full bleed.  Full bleed arrived day 37 of cycle  

December  - Started spotting on day 30 of my cycle – brown discharge and then light or very light to non at all for the next 7 days Full bleed arrived on day 38 of cycle. 

I am about to start egg donor treatment in feb but worried this will be unsuccessful due to the periods and spotting as something must not be right. 

Apologies for asking so much I think I am having a panic.


----------



## Hayze (Jul 29, 2015)

I’ve always had irregular periods but my clinic told me that that’s why they do medicated cycles. That way my cycle won’t mess it all up. My cycle is turned off completely then they put back the exact amounts of what’s needed when. It worked for me on my second cycle, but I’ve had 2 bfn’s since then. I’d think that if anything physical was going on they’d be able to see it when they scan you. Good luck xx


----------

